
Aligning AI with Shared Human Values - atlasshorts
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.02275
======
atlasshorts
The ETHICS dataset, a new AI benchmark that spans concepts in justice, well-
being, duties, virtues, and commonsense morality.

